
Doctors in five states charged with prescribing pain killers for cash, sex - rhegart
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/doctors-in-five-states-charged-with-prescribing-pain-killers-for-cash-sex/2019/04/17/7670d20e-607e-11e9-9ff2-abc984dc9eec_story.html
======
LinuxBender
I would be more interested in going after doctors that prescribe blood
pressure medications without any attempt to find and cure the root cause of
the high BP symptom. This affects far more people than doctors selling
narcotics.

There are far more people dependent on BP drugs and the numbers are climbing
every year. They are not expensive, but they are more dangerous than
narcotics, in my not so humble opinion. Once dependent on them, you can't
simply stop taking them. Doing so increases changes of stroke and heart attack
(your body fights the effect of the drug, so you "rebound" even higher BP than
when you started). Some BP drugs also introduce high variability in BP which
can be just as dangerous as high BP by itself. Again, these bandage a symptom
and your body is saying it wants the BP higher for a reason.

I have tried to get Kaiser Permenente, John Muir and Stanford doctors to step
up. Instead, they just throw BP masking pills at me and send me on my way. At
this point, my hope is to replace this function of doctors with groups like
the SENS foundation (repair vs. mask). [1]

[1] - [https://www.reddit.com/r/sens](https://www.reddit.com/r/sens)

